# 'Night Shift" coming to iOS



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2016/01/youre-going-to-love-apples-night-shift-mode-in-ios-9-3

Similar to what the Kindle fire latest versions are now doing, this changes the color and intensity of screen light as the evening goes on. This is supposed to avoid the problems of too much exposure to bright white screens interfering with sleep. I am interested in trying it, but I haven't really found viewing the lit screens to be an obvious problem for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it will likely be nice. I had a similar app for Android that I used and appreciated (before I switched to an iPhone last year).

One of the upcoming 9.3 features I am looking to very much is the ability to encrypt individual entries in the Apple Notes program. That's the only thing that has been keeping me from switching completely from Evernote to Apple Notes. I keep all my passwords in an encrypted note.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2016/01/youre-going-to-love-apples-night-shift-mode-in-ios-9-3
> 
> Similar to what the Kindle fire latest versions are now doing, this changes the color and intensity of screen light as the evening goes on. This is supposed to avoid the problems of too much exposure to bright white screens interfering with sleep. I am interested in trying it, but I haven't really found viewing the lit screens to be an obvious problem for me.


Me neither.



jmiked said:


> One of the upcoming 9.3 features I am looking to very much is the ability to encrypt individual entries in the Apple Notes program. That's the only thing that has been keeping me from switching completely from Evernote to Apple Notes. I keep all my passwords in an encrypted note.


There's an app for that. 

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's an app for that.
> 
> Betsy


For encrypting individual notes in the Apple Notes program?

Mike


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Individual Apple Note encryption is in 9.3


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

thewitt said:


> Individual Apple Note encryption is in 9.3


Yeah, that's what I was remarking on. Looking forward to it.

Naturally, as soon as it was announced, I started looking at password managers.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> For encrypting individual notes in the Apple Notes program?
> 
> Mike


No, but you can have an app to save passwords. They've had them for ages. What am I missing?


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Naturally, as soon as it was announced, I started looking at password managers.
> 
> Mike


1Password is what I chose after researching it. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I use LastPass, great and I think a little better at crossplatform than 1 password


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have both Lastpass and 1Password on my Mac and iPhone at the moment. I haven't decided which I'll go with (if either).

I bought 1Password years ago on sale, but never used it, as it required the use of their own browser and I didn't want to do that. I think it may be different these days. I'm still investigating. I imported my browser passwords into both, but so far, I'm not seeing a compelling reason to use either. Apple's Keychain seems to work OK.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, but you can have an app to save passwords. They've had them for ages. What am I missing?


Passwords aren't the only things I keep in encrypted format. I need to be able to do that in a Notes program, even if I have a password manager. Sorry if it wasn't more clear.

I trust Apple's security more than I trust Evernote's. That's why I'm pursuing a switch. Also, Evernote has a peculiar feature on IOS of not letting you edit encrypted notes unless you decrypt the entire note. This is a gigantic PITA. I'm hoping Apple will do it right, although I can sort of see why Evernote does it that way. Although it doesn't explain why you can edit an encrypted note on the Mac OS version.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that's disappointing. Night Shift isn't available on all platforms that can be upgraded to IOS 9.3. I just upgraded my iPad 3, and the options don't show up in the Display & Brightness control panel. Drat.

I'm waiting a few days to update the iPhone, just in case problems of some sort start surfacing. My phone is a lot more mission-critical than the iPad.

Edit: It turns out that Night Shift only works on 64-bit devices, and the iPad 3 is 32-bit. That's not a very intuitive explanation, though. I went ahead and updated my iPhone 6 during low-traffic times early this morning. Night Shift is very nice, much nicer than any of the add-on programs I've tried. I can't speak for the sleep part of the claim, but it's easier on my eyes in dimmer light.

Mike


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I see an update to IOS 03, for my iPad air, but when I try it says unable to verify update, IOS 9.3 failed verification because you are no longer connected to the internet.  Message is worded strangely, because I am connected to internet, can access this forum from the iPad, e mail ect, ect.  

I was having some other problem, which turned out to be a ISP problem, not Apples , on my iPhone, and they said that they had some problem so rolled the update back.  I did not show on any other devices, such as my iPhone 5s, or Ipad mini.

9.3 finally came across today on my Air and iPhone 5s.  Apparently they had some problem with those models.  My wife's iPhone 4s and earlier, pre Air model iPad updated a day earlier than my later models.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Shift is very nice, much nicer than any of the add-on programs I've tried. I can't speak for the sleep part of the claim, but it's easier on my eyes in dimmer light.


 I also like the night shift feature on my iPad much better than that on my Fire. The color is less garish and distracting. I'm not honestly sure it helps me sleep however!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also like the night shift feature on my iPad much better than that on my Fire. The color is less garish and distracting. I'm not honestly sure it helps me sleep however!


I just posted a comment about this in the fire talk thread. iPad night shift is much softer and easier on my eyes than Kindle's night shade.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I read on/use my iPad/iPad mini/iPhone every night in bed.  I've also never had any trouble getting to sleep doing this over the years, but I've been trying the Night Shift mode here and there and I've found that while most times I prefer seeing webpages and doing other activities like games and such in their regular colors, I do like using the Night Shift for reading.  I've found it's like using the Sepia option in the Kindle or iBooks app, but it has an overall more pleasant, relaxing hue.


----------

